# A new babyfur RP (poll)



## PokemonAll4One (May 18, 2016)

I decided to make an RP thread where everyone can join in & leave whenever they want.  It will be a SFW babyfur RP that should keep me busy while we wait for FA to come up again.  And side note: I will still do this RP even when FA comes back.  And this RP will allow all babyfurs to join, but there will be mostly Pokemon in it.  For those of you who want to see my OC, he's in the image I'm using for his profile pic.  And he will always wear his diaper & bib in the RPs here.  But I want to be fair & ask who should I use for the RP?  Donnie's mom (yes, Donnie's the name of my Pichu OC) or a Lopunny caregiver.  I'll be whoever & of course your OCs are allowed too.  His mom is a Pikachu who wears a light pink apron with a heart on the pocket.  The Lopunny watched him ever since he was a baby.  She knows & adores him & loves to pretend to be his mommy when she babysits.  She wears a similar pink apron, but is frilly & has a pink ribbon trim.  And she likes to wear diapers.


----------

